# "The End Is Near" (From Power Tools Forum)



## Magnum

This was put in the* "Power tools, hardware, and Accessories Forum"* Go There if you want read the entire Post.

This is the OP's Lead In:

"This takes CNC to a whole new level. Could be the end of custom shop woodworking as we know it."

https://techxplore.com/news/2018-02-custom-carpentry-robots.html

Enjoy: Rick

P.S. Okay! You talked me into it. ...lol… Here's The Link to there:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/264169


----------



## Budster

It will cost big money, so that means like c.n.c, A lot of us would be left out. My kids got me a very small c.n.c so I could do small details. With my sight where it is , it is hard to get the small stuff just right. That is very nice of my kids, but I can not use it. You almost have to go back to school to learn to program the thing. In my younger years I had to drop out of school because my dad broke both his legs. I had to stay home and do the running of our haying business , and work our farm. So form that day until I retired I never had time to go back to school. No I do not cry over spoiled mike. I am just say that a fellows like myself will not have time to learn , or afford all new stuff they keep coming out with. I am very happy with what I can do , and the best part of it there will always be someone out there that will like what we do with our hands. Sorry just had to put in my 2 cent. I myself just think that things made on a C .N.C. are not hand made they are brain made , then glued together.


----------



## Budster

Sorry, ya I know rant rant rant.. lol


----------



## Magnum

> Sorry, ya I know rant rant rant.. lol
> 
> - Orvile Baker


NO Orville! There is nothing wrong with your Post! It's NOT a RANT, It's GOOD, Solid Information. I appreciated Reading Your Story. A Hard Life that a lot of Us go through and that's exactly what it is ….LIFE!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I like a CNC for decorative stuff for my woodworking but I never have a project designed so exact that a CNC could be programmed to cut material. I typically" design as I go" and go from a rough plan. Those guys that use programs like Sketchup might be able to go the CNC cutting route if they have the bucks for the equipment.

I wonder if the robot can sort out warped wood and knots that we usually throw out or cut around! I think humans are going to be in woodwrking for a LONG time.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Magnum

"I wonder if the robot can sort out warped wood and knots that we usually throw out or cut around! I think humans are going to be in woodworking for a LONG time."

Cheers, Jim
__

No doubt about that Jim! "Carved By Hand" any day over "A Machine Made it."

"Design as I go." is My Way Also. I get all screwed up trying to follow Exact Plans.

I size the Project for the Purpose and Location that it's going to occupy. ALL of my Living Room furniture started from a set of Measurements on a piece of Paper, then it's down to my shop and "By Ear" from there.

Like this Cobblers Bench, Sofa Table, Wall Niche, and Deacons Hall Bench.




























YIKES They're Bigger than I though they were!

Thanks for your Reply Jim.

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## ArtMann

What a useless demonstration of robotics! Anyone can see that isn't doing anyone any good.


----------



## BurlyBob

Maybe I don't see it. But to me CNC and lazer cutting really isn't wood working as they are another step in distancing the individual from the wood. I've always believed that wood working was intending to get closer to the wood, to seen the grain, smell the wood, understand the differences of the wood. Guess that's just me.
However for those that find these new technologies enjoyable: Go forth and conquer!


----------



## Magnum

> Maybe I don t see it. But to me CNC and lazer cutting really isn t wood working as they are another step in distancing the individual from the wood. I ve always believed that wood working was intending to get closer to the wood, to seen the grain, smell the wood, understand the differences of the wood. Guess that s just me.
> However for those that find these new technologies enjoyable: Go forth and conquer!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob:

" I ve always believed that wood working was intending to get closer to the wood, to seen the grain, smell the wood, understand the differences of the wood. Guess that s just me."

No. It's not just you. You can include ME in there also. That's why I do mostly Hand Tool Work on my Projects.

Thanks for your Reply Bob.

Regards: Rick


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Machines that scan wood for for defects and cuts them out have been around for a while


----------



## MrRon

A CNC is just another tool to me. There are things a CNC can do that I cannot do. I am building a CNC router and when it is up and running, that doesn't mean my other tools won't still be used. I can build a cabinet using the usual tools, but I cannot do carving. For that, I would turn to the CNC.


----------

